# The New Look



## pds (May 29, 2015)

I haven't seen the site on my iPad or my phone but on the MacBook - it is awful.
Specifics:
Don't like the teal
Don't like the font - it just hurts my eyes (maybe because it is in "Barf Teal")
The two column format leaves out important info about thread activity
The leading both between threads and within the thread is bloated
Has the line spacing changed to 1.5?

Anyone else? Is it better on mobile?


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2015)

When one clears cookies on thier browser I don't see a login button on the main forum page.


----------



## pds (May 29, 2015)

Login is hidden behind "sign up now"

Now looking from the iPad, still unimpressed


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2015)

I am starting to think the "Sign up ..." Should be located near the top of the page instead of the bottom!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 24, 2015)

Plus now Scott you seem to be a Spammer's target now on this new site!


----------



## emma24xia (Aug 27, 2015)

There is no space to login unless I decided to post in any post. That's too complicated and inconvenient.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2015)

May the login should have a some words from the top (not many words) so people have cleared cookies to get to the login setup page. IMHO this should have a link right from the main forums page.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2015)

Plus Scott you became lucky because now there is a blog post  called VBulletin Password Hack Fuels Fears of Serious Internet Wide 0 Day Attacks that shows you dropped VBulletin just in time!


----------



## fryke (Nov 26, 2015)

Though I personally like teal as a colour, and it even seems to fit my age-old Avatar just fine, I think it doesn't say "macosx.com" much. (Also doesn't fit my macosx.com T-shirt I'm still proudly wearing from time to time.)  So... I'd go to a blue colour scheme, personally.


----------

